# Maglula Loaders Skip the Busted Thumbs................



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

This pistol magazine loading device makes loading so simple and easy. Every pistol shooter using single or double mags should have one of these.
Maglula Loaders Skip the Busted Thumbs - AllOutdoor.comAllOutdoor.com

I have a Maglula for .223/5.56 and I don't leave home without it.... For my 9mm I use the loader I received with my Springfield XD9.... For my .380 I bought one on EBay for $12.00...... These loaders are the best thing since the flush toilet.......


----------



## DLYskes1976 (Sep 15, 2015)

I have one for my hand guns and it's amazing!!! Especially for my 18 round mags... even my 12 round mags are a pain once it gets to 8 rounds by hand


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Cait43 said:


> This pistol magazine loading device makes loading so simple and easy. Every pistol shooter using single or double mags should have one of these.
> Maglula Loaders Skip the Busted Thumbs - AllOutdoor.comAllOutdoor.com
> 
> I have a Maglula for .223/5.56 and I don't leave home without it.... For my 9mm I use the loader I received with my Springfield XD9.... For my .380 I bought one on EBay for $12.00...... These loaders are the best thing since the flush toilet.......


+1 on the Maglula for .223/.556 It also will unload a mag in a hurry if you don't want to use the usual method.

GW


----------

